# Do I need power steering?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

While there are some cars that I would seriously hesitate to tackle a rack on, many of them are not all that difficult, especially if you can lift the front of the car a good bit. ]

after all, this is a DIY site. 


what kind of car are you talking about here?


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

nap said:


> after all, this is a DIY site.


You are of course right, that would be my 3rd option and the one I would normally go for. This is a Hyundai Sonata and it seems like replacing the rack involves dropping the sub frame and I am not too excited about that.

Car has 200k, but hoping to squeeze a few more miles out of it, but since I drive 90% highway, the lack of PS doesn't bother me as much as I would like to keep $1000 in my pocket...


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

might want to try a Junkyard for parts...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would swap it out. 

Manual rack and pinion is not the same a power steering that isn't working sometimes.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

First of all, it will be a different gear ratio than a manual rack so the effort required will be a lot higher than a properly functioning manual steering car. 

When I was a kid I swapped an engine on my Nova and the PS pump I got for free didn't work (surprise!). I ran it that way for a few weeks until I finally caved and bought a new one. Much heavier steering than a regular manual steering car. I couldn't imagine doing it on a FWD car where the drive axles are fighting you too.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you have a blowout of a front tire you will be in deep ____.
There are other emergency conditions that could cause big problems.

What do you think the other guy's lawyer is going to do if you have an accident while driving with known defective steering ? Also, would your insurance cover you is that situation ?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

There are no rack and pinion manual steering systems (I have ever heard of). Manual systems are all worm gear designs. Don't drive that car if the power steering is out. You have zero agility for even a simple lane change. Fix it yourself, pay somebody to do it, or get another car. The end.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you have enough insurance to protect you in case of an accident? Even so once the insurance company does the forensics and they discover the defect they may not cover. And at this point there is now public record of the condition of the vehicle (I.e this forum) . Get it fixed to protect you, what ever assets you have and others.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

+1 to everything everyone else said. It's a bad idea.

Video on replacing it. While it may seem like an involved process it really wouldn't be that bad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tx60G4g7g


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I am happy to report that my steering rack is replaced.

I did come to my senses and realized that not fixing this would be silly. The initial repair estimate just sent me into a bit of a sticker shock...

It is a pretty labor intensive process on this car, so I would not even consider using junkyard parts as someone suggested.

1985gt, it is a bit complicated, the subframe has to be lowered, so you really need a lift and a transverse engine support bar to do this. 

Anyway, I'm glad my power steering is back. I am however still curious why driving without would be so dangerous? I had to drive it about 50 miles in order to get it fixed, and while steering was heavy at low speeds, I had no problems controlling the car, and at highway speeds it handled fine.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

LVDIY said:


> 1985gt, it is a bit complicated, the subframe has to be lowered, so you really need a lift and a transverse engine support bar to do this.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad my power steering is back. I am however still curious why driving without would be so dangerous? I had to drive it about 50 miles in order to get it fixed, and while steering was heavy at low speeds, I had no problems controlling the car, and at highway speeds it handled fine.


I'd have done it in my driveway. You don't need a lift but it would help.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

If you still have the power steering pump working (belt stilll on it) with no rack which would mean no power steering fluid, the pump will either lock up or catch fire.


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

Brainbucket said:


> If you still have the power steering pump working (belt stilll on it) with no rack which would mean no power steering fluid, the pump will either lock up or catch fire.


Yeah, I never suggested driving around with a dry pump. In any event, my rack is replaced so it's no longer an issue...


----------

